# ma guarda tu! / ma guarda te!



## danalto

Risultati su Google:
*9.330.000* per *ma guarda tu**
12.800.000* per *ma guarda te*

Voi, come dite?


----------



## Necsus

Ma tu guarda! 

EDIT - Comunque, Dan, devi mettere le virgolette quando cerchi una locuzione, altrimenti vengono incluse anche tutte le combinazioni delle varie parole. Infatti i riscontri a me risultano essere:
"ma guarda tu" - 810 effettivi da 9.680 iniziali;
"ma guarda te" - 800 effettivi da 71.700 iniziali.


----------



## danalto

Necsus said:


> Ma tu guarda!
> 
> EDIT - Comunque, Dan, devi mettere le virgolette quando cerchi una locuzione, altrimenti vengono incluse anche tutte le combinazioni delle varie parole. Infatti i riscontri a me risultano essere:
> "ma guarda tu" - 810 effettivi da 9.680 iniziali;
> "ma guarda te" - 800 effettivi da 71.700 iniziali.


Hai ragione, ma avevo taaanto sonno! 

Insomma, *ma tu guarda*?
Allora poi vengono di seguito tutte le varianti, come *ma guarda un po'*...


----------



## Necsus

danalto said:


> Insomma, *ma tu guarda*?


Non è che si debba per forza dire così, eh! Io rispondevo solo alla tua domanda:


> Voi, come dite?


----------



## brian

Io lo dico con _te_ (o _guarda un po'_).


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

danalto said:


> Risultati su Google:
> *9.330.000* per *ma guarda tu**
> 12.800.000* per *ma guarda te*
> 
> Voi, come dite?


Io dico _ma guarda tu_. Si sente spesso dire _ma te che fai oggi? _anziché la forma corretta che sarebbe _ma tu che fai oggi?_
Non so se sia corretto seguire questo ragionamento, ma se io invece di usare _tu/te_ dicessi:
_ma guarda lei/lui_ allora sarebbe palese che non può essere _ma guarda suo/sua_ e che quindi la forma corretta è _ma guarda tu_.


----------



## brian

Daniele1090 said:


> Io dico _ma guarda tu_. Si sente spesso dire _ma te che fai oggi? _Sì!anziché la forma corretta che sarebbe _ma tu che fai oggi?_
> Non so se sia corretto seguire questo ragionamento, ma se io invece di usare _tu/te_ dicessi:
> _ma guarda lei/lui_ allora sarebbe palese che non può essere _ma guarda suo/sua_  che? e che quindi la forma corretta è _ma guarda tu_.



No ho capito il tuo ragionamento.... 

Dici che _suo/sua_ è simile a _te_??

_Te_ è semplicemente il pronome tonico di _tu_ e di solito viene utilizzato come oggetto diretto: _Vedo te!_ E ormai si utilizza anche come soggetto: _Te che fai oggi?_ (almeno nel registro colloquiale).
Ma _lei_ e _lui_ fungono sia da pronomi tonici--_Vedo lei/lui_--sia da soggetti--_Che fa lui/lei?_

Quindi non vedo come c'entrano gli _aggettivi_ possessivi _suo/sua._


----------



## Hermocrates

brian8733 said:


> E ormai si utilizza anche come soggetto: _Te che fai oggi?_ (almeno nel registro colloquiale).



Quest'uso è dialettale, specie diffuso al nord. Personalmente continuo a considerarlo sgrammaticato. 

Il mio voto va per "*ma tu guarda!*", o spesso, più semplicemente "*ma pensa*" o "*ma guarda!*"


----------



## brian

Beh, io dico _te_ solo perché i miei amici romani lo dicono spesso, specie in _Ma pensa te!_ come da te citato.


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

brian8733 said:


> No ho capito il tuo ragionamento....
> 
> *Dici che suo/sua è simile a te??*
> 
> _Te_ è semplicemente il pronome tonico di _tu_ e di solito viene utilizzato come oggetto diretto: _Vedo te!_ E ormai si utilizza anche come soggetto: _Te che fai oggi?_ (almeno nel registro colloquiale).
> Ma _lei_ e _lui_ fungono sia da pronomi tonici--_Vedo lei/lui_--sia da soggetti--_Che fa lui/lei?_
> 
> Quindi non vedo come c'entrano gli _aggettivi_ possessivi _suo/sua._


Hai ragione, ho detto una stupidaggine.

Intendevo un'altra cosa. Non si può dire, per esempio, "ma guarda che *te* non...". Difatti si dice "ma guarda che *tu *non...". 
Secondo me è il suono molto simile di tu/te che inganna. 

Proviamo a prendere un pronome soggetto che non sia _tu_; proviamo con _io

*ma gurda che io non...* _dove, sostituendo io con tu, diventa:_ *ma guarda che tu non...*

_Proviamo invece con _*m**a guarda che te non..*. s_ostituendo te con il pronome complemento di "io" otterrei_ *ma guarda che me non...
*_E quindi sarebbe chiaramente sbagliata.

Penso che lo stesso ragionamento si può fare con _ma guarda tu_. 
Ho per l'appunto scelto un pronome che rimane invariato sia come soggetto che come complemento. Inoltre ho sbagliato il pronome complemento. Sorry


----------



## brian

Hmm... ma continuo a considerarlo un ragionamento inadeguato/invalido. Sarebbe come dire:

_E *io* che faccio? --> E *tu* che fai?_ ("quindi bisogna usare _tu_")
_
E *te *che fai? --> E *me* che faccio _ ("quindi non si può usare _te_")

Ma il fatto è che *si può!* (in dialetto/registro colloquiale/ecc.)

In altre parole, il fatto che si debba dire _io_ e non _me_ non significa che si debba dire _tu_ e non _te_, perché sono due pronomi diversi e funzionano in maniere diverse.

Allora se _te_ può fungere da soggetto di un verbo normale (_Te che fai?_), non vedo nessun motivo per cui non possa fungere da soggetto di un imperativo (_Guarda te_, dove _te_ funge da soggetto, no?).


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

Sì colloquialmente si usa te al posto di tu ma non è corretto in Italiano (almeno così mi è sempre stato detto ).
Quindi si deve dire _Tu che fai_,_ te che fai_ è sbagliato.

Però non mi torna questa cosa dell'imperativo.
Io dico "Guarda" con soggetto sottointesto "tu". _Guarda te_ secondo me è sbagliato. Tuttalpiù si potrebbe dire _guarda tu_ ma suona male. In questo caso allora direi _guarda tu stesso_.

Brian prendi queste cose con le pinze perché non ne sono affatto sicuro. A volte utilizzo alcune parole per anni e poi mi chiedo se sia giusto o sbagliato utilizzarle in un determinato contesto. Penso capiti un po' a tutti e in tutte le lingue.


----------



## brian

Hai ragione, ma io pensavo che volessimo vedere chi dice _tu_ e chi dice _te_, e non che volessimo decidere/discutere quale sia più "corretto": perché ovviamente sarebbe _tu_. 

Quindi il punto che volevo fare io era semplicemente che: se si può dire _te_ in _Te che fai?_ (lasciamo stare cosa dicono i grammatici), allora si può anche dire _te_ in _guarda te_. E pensavo tu intendessi che non si può, o non si fa, o non so. 

Allora sono d'accordo che è "sbagliato/scorretto" da un punto di vista grammaticale, ma ciò nonostante, non vedo problemi nell'usarlo. Ma io non sono madrelingua... dico soltanto quello che sento dire.


----------



## franz rod

> se si può dire _te_ in _Te che fai?_ (lasciamo stare cosa dicono i grammatici), allora si può anche dire _te_ in _guarda te_.



Non è proprio così.   Mentre "te che fai?" è decisamente errato ed andrebbe sicuramente sostituito con un "tu che cosa fai?" (anche in un registro colloquiale è difficile da accettare a differenza dell'uso di lui e lei al posto di egli ed ella), il "guarda te" è una esclamazione e come tale almeno in parte ammette l'uso del complemento oggetto.  Questo deriva direttamente dal latino (ad esempio "me miserum", tradotto in italiano con "povero me!" e non "povero io!").


----------



## Necsus

C'è già una discussione multipost su tu/te:
tu/te ‎(1 2)


----------



## infinite sadness

franz rod said:


> Non è proprio così.   Mentre "te che fai?" è decisamente errato ed andrebbe sicuramente sostituito con un "tu che cosa fai?" (anche in un registro colloquiale è difficile da accettare a differenza dell'uso di lui e lei al posto di egli ed ella), il "guarda te" è una esclamazione e come tale almeno in parte ammette l'uso del complemento oggetto.  Questo deriva direttamente dal latino (ad esempio "me miserum", tradotto in italiano con "povero me!" e non "povero io!").


Sono d'accordo sul fatto che "guarda te!" sia una frase fissa, quindi il "te" qui potrebbe essere considerato ammissibile anche dai grammatici.
Sul "te" complemento oggetto avrei qualche dubbio.


----------



## franz rod

> Sul "te" complemento oggetto avrei qualche dubbio.



Effettivamente se non erro si chiamano "pronomi personali complemento oggetto".  Comunque ho "tradotto" l'accusativo del "me" latino con complemento oggetto anche perchè diversamente il tal caso non si potrebbe fare.


----------



## gabrigabri

Anche io dico "guarda te".

così come: beato tE (beato tU secondo me è bruttissimo) 
Anche se dovrebbe essere tu soggetto...
hmm?!


----------



## zipp404

Riappro questa vecchia discussione sulla locuzione interiettiva «*Ma tu guarda!*»

I precedenti partecipanti alla discussione non hanno definito il significato della locuzione essendosi concentrato loro esclusivamente sulle varie formulazioni dell'espressione.  Invece le mie domande si rivolgono al significato della locuzione:

Qual è il senso della locuzione nel seguente contesto e come lo parafrasereste?

*Contesto*

Il conte Drago tenta in vano di violentare una ragazza povera e disagiata sotto un portico isolato.  Il conte la sbatte contro la parete e la butta per terra.  Terrorizzata, la ragazza allunga la mano, trova una grossa pietra e lo colpe con forza sulla testa.  La giovane è gettata in prigione.  Un nobile interessato a liberare la prigioniera si reca dal conte Drago per chiedergli di ritirare la denuncia, ma lui è irremovibile e assume un'espressione indignata.

*Conte Drago*:  Ma tu guarda!  Una pazza vuole ammazzarmi e il mio migliore amico non trova di meglio che venire a intercedere per lei.  È follia!

*L’amico*:  Stai condannando un'innocente, e tu lo sai.


----------



## lorenzos

"Ma tu guarda!" (Ma guarda te!) è un'espressione che indica meraviglia, stupore, incredulità, sorpresa:
- "È incredibile!"
- "Ma senti questo!"
- "Non ci posso credere!"
- "Cose dell'altro mondo! / Cose da pazzi!"


----------



## zipp404

Tante grazie, Lorenzos.


----------



## lorenzos

Ma guarda che gentile! Zipp mi ha ringraziato per una cosa tanto da poco .


----------

